
Coinbase (YC S12) to Add Ethereum Support - blazamos
http://reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0YA2VF
======
luizlopes
Coinbase "Exchange" is rebranding. source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/4k4bjy/coinbase_is_reb...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/4k4bjy/coinbase_is_rebranding_to_the_global_digital/d3c5p1p)

